# Any ideas on a surprise 40th birthday celebration for Army brother in Orlando?



## maja651 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Tuggers!

We will be in Orlando for 2 weeks in June.  My brother turns 40 this year, and I would like to do something special for him while in Orlando.  "We" consists of my brother, his sons (ages 16 and 14)' myself (42), husband (39), and our mother (64).  I think letting you know the group and ages would help with ideas.  

My brother is an adventurous type of guy, but hates heights.  Of course, we already plan to do the Disney parks, etc. and even plan to go to the Kennedy Space Center one day.  I am looking for something above and beyond the normal that he will never forget.  (we already are planning on a day at Discovery Cove, so that is out as a surprise). 

Any help you can provide is much appreciated!  My brother is active duty Army, 21 years so far, so this is a very rare opportunity to have the family together for 2 whole weeks, since he has been deployed so much over the past 20 years. It would mean so much to me to be able to surprise him with something wonderful!

Michelle


----------



## AKE (Feb 18, 2012)

How about contacting Disney and seeing what they could suggest as you say you are going to the theme parks and perhaps a surprise could be tied in to this?


----------



## ronparise (Feb 18, 2012)

Not my cup of tea....but maybe for your brother

Richard Petty Driving Experience






You're in the driver's seat for eight laps around Daytona International Speedway. Prior to driving, students will go through two elements of safety and instruction training, in-car and on-track instruction. After the session, students will receive a graduation packet with a time sheet.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 19, 2012)

Indoor skydiving for the whole family. Group rates... 2 turns each.
https://secure.iflyorlando.com/Itemlist.aspx/groups

A family airboat ride in St. Johns Natl. Wildlife Area (btw. Orlando+KSC).
http://www.airboatridesatmidway.com/index.html

Or zip-line or cycle riding in the trees, or guided horseback riding.
http://floridaecosafaris.reachlocal.com/?scid=1966312&kw=804799:16616&pub_cr_id=14387595708






.


----------



## Cdn Gal (Feb 20, 2012)

Not many people know about Disney's Dive Quest.  You do not have to be a certified diver either to enjoy the fun!  Basically you go on a 3 hour excursion behind the scenes at Epcot's Sea area and you swim in the big tank that everybody flocks too.  It is an amazing experience, they take about 12 people daily so you need to sign up early.  In our party there were five of us, they put you into wetsuits and in you go.  Later that night we had reservations at the Coral Reef restaurant where we saw where we swam.  It was a very very cool experience and we would do it again sometime!  Good luck with your planning!


----------



## maja651 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your ideas!  Good ones for sure!  I think we have decided to actually drive to Tampa and charter a sailboat for the day.  Found a couple of companies that offer reasonable prices for an 8 hour sailboat trip.  

Michelle


----------



## Cdn Gal (Feb 26, 2012)

That sounds like a fantastic idea, what companies are you looking into?  This might be something that we would do for our next upcoming trip!  Thanks!


----------



## SOS8260456 (Feb 26, 2012)

maja651 said:


> Thanks everyone for your ideas!  Good ones for sure!  I think we have decided to actually drive to Tampa and charter a sailboat for the day.  Found a couple of companies that offer reasonable prices for an 8 hour sailboat trip.
> 
> Michelle



That sounds like a great idea.  I was also thinking of Disney's behind the scene tours, but they can get pretty pricey.  The new Wild African Trek behind the scenes in Animal Kingdom is on our wish list, along with the Richard Petty experience.


----------

